# Darwin Boot Loader Removal?



## Rye425

Anyone have an idea how to remove the Darwin Boot Loader? I had tried dual booting and decided to delete the OS so I removed the partition but the Darwin Loader still starts everytime. (I am currently running Vista 64bit)


----------



## Michael

Pop in your Vista install disc, reboot your computer and boot from CD/DVD (usually F12, or F11 at startup.. then select your DVD drive).. once the Vista disc loads, select your Vista installation and click next.

Then click and open Command Prompt, and type the following;



		Code:
	

Bootrec.exe/RebuildBcd


Then



		Code:
	

Bootrec.exe/Fixmbr


Then



		Code:
	

Bootrec.exe/Fixboot


Then exit Command Prompt and restart your computer.. with any luck, this will have solved your problem 

-mak


----------



## Rye425

That didn't work for me. This is what I see when I boot everytime. There are two OSX selections cause I tried to install twice. Supposedly deleting the partition would fix it but I did and it still shows every time.


----------

